# Simulator for siemens?



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I am used to using Allen Bradley plc's and I just changed jobs, the place I am going to work at now uses Siemens, are their any simulators for Siemens or are they very similar to Allen Bradley 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

There is a guy online, you can find him on Ebay,and he also post on plcs.net. He sells them. Siemans step 7 software ?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/280484933176?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

This guy I bought my AB from him


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Siemens programming is very different from AB programming, in fact very different from just about everything else. It's not bad, just different and it takes some getting used to. They use what are called "Function Blocks" even if you are ultimately programming in Ladder. That takes some time to get familiar with and it is not intuitive, you are much better off taking at least a basic class to get that familiarity. The Siemens Distributors that are allowed to sell the full line of S7 PLCs will also offer periodic training courses, see if your employer will get you into one of them.

Side note: The S7-200 shown in the eBay link uses different programming than all the rest of the S7 family. Similar, but not the same. They are obsoleting the S7-200, I wouldn't get too used to it now unless your facility uses a lot of them. The new micro PLC is the S7-1200, and it uses the same programming as the rest of the family. If you want to buy a trainer, start there.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

JRaef said:


> Siemens programming is very different from AB programming, in fact very different from just about everything else. It's not bad, just different and it takes some getting used to. They use what are called "Function Blocks" even if you are ultimately programming in Ladder. That takes some time to get familiar with and it is not intuitive, you are much better off taking at least a basic class to get that familiarity. The Siemens Distributors that are allowed to sell the full line of S7 PLCs will also offer periodic training courses, see if your employer will get you into one of them.
> 
> Side note: The S7-200 shown in the eBay link uses different programming than all the rest of the S7 family. Similar, but not the same. They are obsoleting the S7-200, I wouldn't get too used to it now unless your facility uses a lot of them. The new micro PLC is the S7-1200, and it uses the same programming as the rest of the family. If you want to buy a trainer, start there.


AB can also use Function Block yes ?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

dronai said:


> AB can also use Function Block yes ?


Sort of. Not exactly the same though. A lot of people who have to transition from A-B Logix programming have a hard time adapting to the way the Germans think you should program with FBs. Its a lot easier going the other way, learning on Siemens then switching to A-B. The A-B Logix programming is more intuitive, at least to the way most North American users tend to think about logic programming. The Siemens way is of course more attuned to the way they think about it, because that's what they learn in school.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Sure seems like Siemans are very proprietary with their programming, and PLC equipt


----------

